#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-12-30
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-01-02
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<chouga> Quem quiser aprender um pouco mais de desenvolvimento Web, de maneira gratuita, pode acessar este canal do YouTube muito bom comandado por Gustavo Guanabara(http://www.guanabara.info/).
<chouga> https://www.youtube.com/user/cursosemvideo/videos
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-01-03
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-01-04
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<rssolivei> salve
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-01-05
<Jow_jr> E ai, alguem logado?
<KurtKraut> Jow_jr, er... sim.
<Jow_jr> estou com uma dúvida em virtualização debian
<Jow_jr> com interfaces de rede diferentes
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-12-30
<fabio> boa tarde
<fabio> preciso de ajuda
<fabio> pacotes instalados possuem dependecias nao resolvidas
#ubuntu-br-sc 2015-01-01
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal, só vim desejar um feliz ano novo e ficar por aqui um pouco.
